# Ufficiale: Strootman alla Roma



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Strootman alla Roma per 17 milioni di euro più bonus; il calciatore olandese giungerà a Roma in giornata odierna con un volo proveniente da Amsterdam delle ore 17.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Bel colpo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2013)

Mi spiace per lui,già è dura far bene in un ambiente del genere,nel ruolo di De Rossi ancora di più (abbiamo visto la fine del povero Tachtsidis,che comunque non vale un'unghia di Stroot).Per me ha fatto la scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato è fermo (cit.)


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

se sono vere le voci che lo volevano in premier non capisco perchè abbia scelto roma,bah. contento lui!


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Questo per me è il giocatore più forte della nuova generazione orange, non il più talentuoso, ma quello più bravo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2013)

scelta abbastanza incomprensibile


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2013)

Gran bell'operazione. Può giocare anche insieme a De Rossi, che comunque sembra in partenza verso chiunque se lo pigli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

bel colpo 

le ufficialità datele cosi però  http://www.milanworld.net/titoli-dei-topic-ufficiali-vt8845-new-post.html cosi abbiamo piu visibilità


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gran bell'operazione. Può giocare anche insieme a De Rossi, che comunque sembra in partenza verso chiunque se lo pigli.



Giocheranno col 4-2-3-1 o col 4-3-3, grandissimo colpo comunque.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> scelta abbastanza incomprensibile



Evidentemente le presunte grandi di premier interessate a lui non lo erano poi tanto. Se è andato a Roma significa che non c'era di meglio davvero.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2013)

Poi onestamente Roma non è un bruttissimo posto dove lavorare. Il primo anno non farà l'Europa, ma è comunque una realtà potenzialmente in crescita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Bel colpo davvero, però credo abbiano bisogno di almeno un altro acquisto a centrocampo, un acquisto che completi il reparto con Strootman e Pjanic.


----------



## Aphex (16 Luglio 2013)

Colpaccio.

Eh, ma va in Premier. Con i 25 Milioni dello United non possiamo competere.

Ah no...

Quanti anni sono che non spendiamo almeno 10Ml cash per un centrocampista ?


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Cioè la Rometta fa i colpi che dovremmo fare noi? ROTFL


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Luglio 2013)

Mi sembra strano che con lo United in prima fila sia finito alla Roma


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Colpaccio.
> 
> Eh, ma va in Premier. Con i 25 Milioni dello United non possiamo competere.
> 
> ...



Non considerando i trequartisti praticamente NON E' MAI SUCCESSO, visto che quando prendemmo Pirlo (35 miliardi) c'erano le lire.


----------



## Bafometh (16 Luglio 2013)

noi seguiamo gli altri comprano


----------



## Aphex (16 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non considerando i trequartisti praticamente NON E' MAI SUCCESSO, visto che quando prendemmo Pirlo (35 miliardi) c'erano le lire.


Sul serio ? Beh, la cosa non mi sorprende


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2013)

Bafometh ha scritto:


> noi seguiamo gli altri comprano



Seguiamo per modo di dire


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Questo acquisto mi fa arrabbiare non poco. Come mai la Roma ha i soldi cash e noi col fatturato più alto d'Italia non riusciamo a muoverci di una virgola?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bel colpo davvero, però credo abbiano bisogno di almeno un altro acquisto a centrocampo, un acquisto che completi il reparto con Strootman e Pjanic.


De Rossi, Strootman e Pjanic. Hanno un centrocampo nettamente più forte del nostro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo acquisto mi fa arrabbiare non poco. Come mai la Roma ha i soldi cash e noi col fatturato più alto d'Italia non riusciamo a muoverci di una virgola?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Avevo messo in conto che De Rossi partisse.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

I titoli dei topic, i titoli dei topic.... Ma leggete le cose che vengono scritte nella sezione regolamenti e comunicazioni? Io ho qualche dubbio.

http://www.milanworld.net/titoli-dei-topic-ufficiali-vt8845.html

Questa passa, alla prossima chiudo il topic.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avevo messo in conto che De Rossi partisse.


Che parta o no non è importante Splendidi.

Se hanno acquistato prima di vendere vuol dire che in fondo possono pure permettersi di acquistare senza vendere. Per noi invece vale il contrario, siamo con le mani legate fin quando non piazziamo qualche giocatore.
Nella nostra situazione non possiamo neanche cogliere le occasioni che ci sono e ci sono state sul mercato: Tevez, Eriksen, Ljajic, Alderweireld.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

la roma sta per vendere marquinhos al psg a piu di 30 mln...mi pare normale abbia soldi da spendere per strootman!!quindi smettiamola di piangere come sempre


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

strooman galliani non sa neanche dove giocava,lo ha sentito nominare la prima volta quando qualche giornalista gli ha chiesto se era vero un nostro interessamento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

La Roma non fattura mica come il Milan, particolare non trascurabile.


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la roma sta per vendere marquinhos al psg a piu di 30 mln...mi pare normale abbia soldi da spendere per strootman!!quindi smettiamola di piangere come sempre


noi abbiamo venduto thiago silva a 40 e non abbiamo speso niente  piango piango..


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la roma sta per vendere marquinhos al psg a piu di 30 mln...mi pare normale abbia soldi da spendere per strootman!!quindi smettiamola di piangere come sempre



marquinhos, piu de rossi se non parte quest'anno addio proprio, Pjanic non lo escluderei dopo le contestazioni, la differenza delle altre squadre è che loro prima comprano e dopo vendono, il napoli sta comprando con i soldi di cavani, la fiorentina con i soldi di Jovetic, la roma con i soldi di marquinhos ecc,


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> noi abbiamo venduto thiago silva a 40 e non abbiamo speso niente  piango piango..


Senza contare che avevano preso pure Benatia. Di che stiamo parlando? Un budget ce l'avevano lo stesso.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la roma sta per vendere marquinhos al psg a piu di 30 mln...mi pare normale abbia soldi da spendere per strootman!!quindi smettiamola di piangere come sempre



E partirà anche De Rossi secondo me.


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

magari vendono De Rossi,Pjanic e Marquinos e tirano su 60 miliioni...intanto ne hanno già spesi 18 per Strootman e 13 per Benatia,Gervinho in arrivo (altri 7-8 milioni) e chissà quanti altri acquisti faranno...Noi con la cessione di Ibraimovich e Silva (62 milioni totali) chi abbiamo preso? Nocerino a 500mila euro? No,è arrivato l'anno prima...gente a caso a 0 probabilmente,non ricordo...e non parlatemi di debiti,buchi di bilancio o cose del genere,perchè la Roma è indebitata di brutto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senza contare che avevano preso pure Benatia. Di che stiamo parlando? Un budget ce l'avevano lo stesso.



certamente avevano un budget...ma non tanto ampio da prendere strootman e benatia...prima comprano,poi vendono


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> certamente avevano un budget...ma non tanto ampio da prendere strootman e benatia...prima comprano,poi vendono


Anche l'anno scorso i loro soldini li hanno spesi. Ogni anno spendono qualcosa. Poi vabbè, non sempre spendono bene, ma un budget iniziale ce l'hanno. Com'è che noi non c'abbiamo manco quello?
Non dico chissà cosa, l'anno scorso abbiamo incassato tra giugno e gennaio qualcosa come 85 milioni di euro solo per le cessioni. Senza contare il risparmio sugli ingaggi pesanti di molti senatori che sono andati via.

Eppure siamo qui a piangere miseria ancora.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso i loro soldini li hanno spesi. Ogni anno spendono qualcosa. Poi vabbè, non sempre spendono bene, ma un budget iniziale ce l'hanno. Com'è che noi non c'abbiamo manco quello?
> Non dico chissà cosa, l'anno scorso abbiamo incassato tra giugno e gennaio qualcosa come 85 milioni di euro solo per le cessioni. Senza contare il risparmio sugli ingaggi pesanti di molti senatori che sono andati via.
> 
> Eppure siamo qui a piangere miseria ancora.



si ma è inutile continuare a lamentarsi!in ogni topic scrivete le stesse sante cose!l'abbiamo capito!non abbiamo soldi,siamo dei marcioni,siamo da settimo posto,galliani è un incapace,diventeremo una provinciale etc....non c'è bisogno di continuare a scriverlo ogni 5 minuti


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> magari vendono De Rossi,Pjanic e Marquinos e tirano su 60 miliioni...intanto ne hanno già spesi 18 per Strootman e 13 per Benatia,Gervinho in arrivo (altri 7-8 milioni) e chissà quanti altri acquisti faranno...Noi con la cessione di Ibraimovich e Silva (62 milioni totali) chi abbiamo preso? Nocerino a 500mila euro...e non parlatemi di debiti,buchi di bilancio o cose del genere,perchè la Roma è indebitata di brutto.



La Roma ha speso tantissimo in questi ultimi anni, noi invece abbiamo quasi esclusivamente venduto o cacciato i pezzi pregiati e i senatori.
Come sono finiti gli ultimi campionati delle 2 squadre? 
Capisco prendere come esempio Juve e Fiorentina (la prima ha vinto 2 scudetti e si è rafforzata ancora, mentre la seconda è passata dalla quasi retrocessione alla quasi Champions e nel frattempo ha preso Gomez e magari prende Verratti), ma ora la Roma è una polveriera e ha letteralmente fallito nelle ultime 2 stagioni.


----------



## S T B (16 Luglio 2013)

perfino la roma compra... noi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ma è inutile continuare a lamentarsi!in ogni topic scrivete le stesse sante cose!l'abbiamo capito!non abbiamo soldi,siamo dei marcioni,siamo da settimo posto,galliani è un incapace,diventeremo una provinciale etc....non c'è bisogno di continuare a scriverlo ogni 5 minuti


Non c'è bisogno di idolatrare la dirigenza ogni due nanosecondi.

CURVA SUD leccaLANO


----------



## Mithos (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ma è inutile continuare a lamentarsi!in ogni topic scrivete le stesse sante cose!l'abbiamo capito!non abbiamo soldi,siamo dei marcioni,siamo da settimo posto,galliani è un incapace,diventeremo una provinciale etc....non c'è bisogno di continuare a scriverlo ogni 5 minuti



Aggiungi pure che abbiamo un ciarlatano politicante senza un quattrino alla presidenza


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di idolatrare la dirigenza ogni due nanosecondi.
> 
> CURVA SUD leccaLANO



SPOSAMI 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> , ma ora la Roma è una polveriera e ha letteralmente fallito nelle ultime 2 stagioni.



Allenatori o pseudo tali sbagliati + portieri bidonissimi.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La Roma ha speso tantissimo in questi ultimi anni, noi invece abbiamo quasi esclusivamente venduto o cacciato i pezzi pregiati e i senatori.
> Come sono finiti gli ultimi campionati delle 2 squadre?
> Capisco prendere come esempio Juve e Fiorentina (la prima ha vinto 2 scudetti e si è rafforzata ancora, mentre la seconda è passata dalla quasi retrocessione alla quasi Champions e nel frattempo ha preso Gomez e magari prende Verratti), ma ora la Roma è una polveriera e ha letteralmente fallito nelle ultime 2 stagioni.



Non puoi paragonare le due situazioni. 

A Roma ci sono state un sacco di variabili "impazzite", dagli allenatori ai dirigenti al pessimo ambiente. Sta di fatto che con l'uso sapiente dei soldi puoi costruire una squadra da primi tre posti, per come si trova la situazione calcistica italiana


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

200 tifosi della Roma si sono recati a Fiumicino per salutare l'arrivo in capitale del neo acquisto Strootman. Per il giocatore tanti cori da stadio e l'entusiasmo dei supporters presenti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di idolatrare la dirigenza ogni due nanosecondi.
> 
> CURVA SUD leccaLANO



stai proprio fuori strada!!non è questione di leccare o meno...anche a me non piace come stanno andando le cose,ma è inutile e noioso continuare a lamentarsi e a ripetere costantemente gli stessi discorsi


----------



## Aphex (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ma è inutile continuare a lamentarsi!in ogni topic scrivete le stesse sante cose!l'abbiamo capito!non abbiamo soldi,siamo dei marcioni,siamo da settimo posto,galliani è un incapace,diventeremo una provinciale etc....non c'è bisogno di continuare a scriverlo ogni 5 minuti


Beh, è un forum e si discute; se la situazione è ormai questa da un paio d'anni è ovvio che certi discorsi si ripetano. 
Che poi non è tanto diversa dalla litania che ripetono ossessivamente altri tifosi, ovvero "Fiducia in Galliani", "Aspettiamo", "I saldi di fine Agosto" etc.
In questi mesi in cui non è accaduto NULLA gli spunti di discussione sono quelli che sono 

Tornando InTopic, rosico ancora per Strootman; era prendibilissimo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Beh, è un forum e si discute; se la situazione è ormai questa da un paio d'anni è ovvio che certi discorsi si ripetano.
> Che poi non è tanto diversa dalla litania che ripetono ossessivamente altri tifosi, ovvero "Fiducia in Galliani", "Aspettiamo", "I saldi di fine Agosto" etc.
> In questi mesi in cui non è accaduto NULLA gli spunti di discussione sono quelli che sono
> 
> Tornando InTopic, rosico ancora per Strootman; era prendibilissimo.



prendibilissimo a 20 mln??insomma!!


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Beh, è un forum e si discute; se la situazione è ormai questa da un paio d'anni è ovvio che certi discorsi si ripetano.
> Che poi non è tanto diversa dalla litania che ripetono ossessivamente altri tifosi, ovvero "Fiducia in Galliani", "Aspettiamo", "I saldi di fine Agosto" etc.
> In questi mesi in cui non è accaduto NULLA gli spunti di discussione sono quelli che sono
> 
> Tornando InTopic, rosico ancora per Strootman; era prendibilissimo.



Tra bonus e balle varie è costato 20 mln. Alla faccia dell'operazione fattibile! La finanzieranno con la partenza di De Rossi.


----------



## Aphex (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> prendibilissimo a 20 mln??insomma!!





Jino ha scritto:


> Tra bonus e balle varie è costato 20 mln. Alla faccia dell'operazione fattibile! La finanzieranno con la partenza di De Rossi.


Noi abbiamo venduto l'ira di dio e ci siamo pigliati De Jong, voglio dire.
Comunque non intendevo prendibilissimo quest'anno, anche perché Strootman ce lo accostano da tre/quattro sessioni di mercato 

E comunque sia, se il Milan non ha venti milioni per un giocatore e la Roma sì (La R-O-M-A, non il Real), allora tanto vale chiudere baracca e burattini.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo venduto l'ira di dio e ci siamo pigliati De Jong, voglio dire.
> Comunque non intendevo prendibilissimo quest'anno, anche perché Strootman ce lo accostano da tre/quattro sessioni di mercato
> 
> E comunque sia, se il Milan non ha venti milioni per un giocatore e la Roma sì (La R-O-M-A, non il Real), allora tanto vale chiudere baracca e burattini.



Niente da aggiungere


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

Peccato, è un giocatore forte che ci serviva tantissimo, invece ce lo ritroveremo contro.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2013)

Mi avete fatto venire un dubbio, come anche transfermarkt , ma la Roma ha messo a bilancio i 13 milioni del riscatto di Bojan da parte del barsà? Senza dimenticare che era comunque arrivato per 12 milioni, due anni prima 
Giochi finanziari.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

la prima cosa che azzeccano quelli della roma........


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> stai proprio fuori strada!!non è questione di leccare o meno...anche a me non piace come stanno andando le cose,ma è inutile e noioso continuare a lamentarsi e a ripetere costantemente gli stessi discorsi


Sarà inutile e noioso, ma è ancora meno utile ciò che state facendo voi della curva. State avallando la rottamazione di una grande squadra e il declassamento a nobile decaduta, senza fare niente. E secondo me anche i vostri capi saranno i primi a saltare, insieme a Galliani quando i Berlusconi venderanno la società (evento che mi auguro si verifichi prima della mia morte, voglio almeno poter festeggiare la liberazione della squadra per cui tifo dal giogo di Arcore).


----------



## Aldo (17 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi avete fatto venire un dubbio, come anche transfermarkt , ma la Roma ha messo a bilancio i 13 milioni del riscatto di Bojan da parte del barsà? Senza dimenticare che era comunque arrivato per 12 milioni, due anni prima
> Giochi finanziari.



La Roma aveva comprato bojan dal barca non era in prestito. il barca aveva il riscatto obbligatorio entro due anni a 13mln. Il riscatto del giocatore è arrivato in questa stagione soldi che cmq sono stati spesi per il riscatto di Destro che era in prestito.

In questo forum domandano spesso dove la Roma prende i soldi per gli acquisti, il 17 maggio (due mesi fa) la società di J. Pallotta ha versato 72,5 mln tramite aumento di capitale, e ha garantito che darà tutte le risorse necessarie per far fronte ai fabbisogni finanziari
del club. 

entro fine luglio dovrà essere presentato il progetto del nuovo stadio che verrà a costare quasi 300mln, se non abbiamo 20mln per comprare un calciatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La Roma aveva comprato bojan dal barca non era in prestito. il barca aveva il riscatto obbligatorio entro due anni a 13mln. Il riscatto del giocatore è arrivato in questa stagione soldi che cmq sono stati spesi per il riscatto di Destro che era in prestito.
> 
> In questo forum domandano spesso dove la Roma prende i soldi per gli acquisti, il 17 maggio (due mesi fa) la società di J. Pallotta ha versato 72,5 mln tramite aumento di capitale, e ha garantito che darà tutte le risorse necessarie per far fronte ai fabbisogni finanziari
> del club.
> ...


"Il 22 luglio 2011 passa alla società italiana della Roma per 12 milioni di euro. L'operazione prevede il diritto al riscatto da parte del Barcellona al termine della stagione sportiva 2011-2012 per una cifra pari a 17 milioni di euro o l'obbligo nel 2012-2013 per 13 milioni; la Roma, comunque, si riserva la facoltà di bloccare il giocatore se verserà ulteriori 28 milioni, per un totale di 40 milioni di euro. Bojan sceglie la maglia numero 14."

Da Wikia.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Luglio 2013)

Colpaccio. Invidio la Roma


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Una squadra ridicola come la Roma senza storia, tradizioni e bacheca completamente vuota si permette di fare questi investimenti. Cmq credo sia la fine di un'epoca ormai, spero che Berlusca lasci quanto prima a questo punto.


----------



## runner (18 Luglio 2013)

Aridaje con sti copia ed incolla, ma quante volte lo dobbiamo ripetere? Alla morte?

ma il Milan non ce lo mette?
alla fine l' unico vero top player che incontrerà sarà Balo


----------

